# Forum Jump Pull Down



## Covergirl5906 (Sep 3, 2010)

What happened to this functionality that allowed you to be able to pull down the menu to jump from forum to forum with out having to go back to the main forum page?


----------



## andromeda (Sep 3, 2010)

It was there after the forum upgrade but it disappeared after the most recent black out, iirc.  I hope it's one of those features that's only* temporarily* gone.  Navigating the forums any other way is for the birds!  I hope they bring back forum jump soon!


----------



## jamaica68 (Sep 4, 2010)

I really miss forum jump, it's a *MUST*!!!!


----------



## Superfly Sister (Sep 4, 2010)

I'd like to have this also.  I like easy navigation  

Please reinstall!


----------



## southerncitygirl (Sep 4, 2010)

i agree with the ladies, in addtion to running slower, its much harder to go one section to the next. i know improvements are still being made, just hope this is something that can be fixed soon if at all possible.


----------



## jamaica68 (Sep 5, 2010)

southerncitygirl said:


> i agree with the ladies, in addtion to *running slower*, its much harder to go one section to the next. i know improvements are still being made, just hope this is something that can be fixed soon if at all possible.


 
It is *VERY SLOW*, I can be on 3 different websites at the same time and this site is still clocking!


----------



## andromeda (Sep 8, 2010)

It's back!


----------

